# Joest abrasives launches new abrasive



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Good Day Everyone. I wanted to take a moment to mention to all of you that Joest Abrasives has just introduced an exciting new line of abrasives for the drywall market called "white star". This multi-hole abrasive is available for both circular discs as well as rectangle sheets. This high quality new abrasive is priced to be about 25% cheaper in cost than the yellow superpad P discs currently used the world over. Please contact one of our dealers or distributors to purchase.. Thank you!!!:thumbup:


----------

